# [EVDL] 160 Ahr Thundersky LiFePO4 Lithium Batteries for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: [email protected]
>If anyone is looking for 160 Ahr Thundersky LiFePO4 batteries, ReGo
>Electric conversions has some for sale. They are new and ready to ship
>immediately from Minneapolis.
>
>Contact ReGo at 612-822-1626 http://regoelectric.com/

Hi Dave,

Do you happen to know their price? I'd like to get some to test, but don't have a customer so I can't afford to spend a lot.

On other matters: Did you hear back from Tim Medeck? He emailed me that he was in a car accident and in some kind of brace. But I haven't seen him or heard any more from him since.

--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

